# FOUND A MOREL!!! Cumming, GA



## Kelcey Stenson (Apr 10, 2018)

I found 4 Morels- first of the season!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Kelcey Stenson said:


> I found 4 Morels- first of the season!!


Where there's four there's more! Congratulations- Go get Em


----------

